# M4A89GTD PRO USB3 "New CPU installed issue"



## LifeOnMars (Jan 19, 2011)

I've had my system for about a month and a half now. On the whole it has been very stable even when overclocked. On a cold boot or on reboots sometimes I would get " New CPU installed" Press F1 to enter settings or F2 to run default values. On entering the values or just F10 save and exit it would then boot up as normal. I put this down to a slightly picky bios as my processor initially was not natively supported by the board (1090T)

Recently I saw a bios update was available which added "system stability". I updated and the flash went fine. Last night after a gaming session I rebooted and it brought up that same "New CPU installed blah blah"

Since then it just keeps doing it and the only way I can boot is with default values which runs the processor at 3.2 with no turbo, my ram at an incorrect 1333 9-9-9 timings and no northbridge overclock.

Don't know what to do and it's really pissing me off Looking up the problem on google it seems ASUS boards had this problem a few years ago but not only that, on the ASUS forums another guy has exactly the same problem with the same motherboard and processor 

Any ideas guys as it's an area I have no knowledge in whatsoever.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 19, 2011)

If the BIOS seems to be resetting maybe the MB battery is weak. I would take the CPU out and reseat in the socket again. Hope this helps


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Dan but I have reseated the CPU many times and exactly the same. Also I said one person on the ASUS forums had the same issue but it seems on investigating further there are a few more with hexacore thuban processors that are having the same issue as well .

If I load default values it is stable as can be, I have primed it and no issues whatsoever. I have also ran memtest and no issues there, it seems like a defunct bios for these processors


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 19, 2011)

Questions for you:
1.) Do you have CPU level on Auto?
2.) What's the CPU/NB Freq and HT Link Speed set at? 
3.) Is it a manual CPU voltage you inputed?
4.) CPU Spread Spectrum setting?
5.) Is internal graphics turned off?
6.) Is the BIOS ver 1703?
7.) Microcode Updation setting?
8.) Core Unlocker?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 19, 2011)

1.) Do you have CPU level on Auto? *I have tried Auto and Manual Ratios*
2.) What's the CPU/NB Freq and HT set at? *2000/2000 *
3.) Is it a manual CPU voltage you inputed?* Yes*
4.) CPU Spread Spectrum setting? *Disabled*
5.) Is internal graphics turned off? *Yes*
6.) Is the BIOS ver 1703? *Yes*
7.) Microcode Updation setting? *Enabled*
8.) Core Unlocker? *Tried both disabled and enabled*


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 19, 2011)

Accoring to manual page 3-20 CPU Speed Spectrum should be Auto to help overclocking ability
Also have you tried setting the BIOS using AutoTune / TurboV in Windows instead of manual BIOS?
Or even AMD OverDrive utility?


----------



## dumo (Jan 20, 2011)

Same problem here. I called Asus and just rma the board. Didn't want to wait for replacement bios chip


----------



## suraswami (Jan 20, 2011)

Did u clear bios manually by putting the jumpers to reset and back?  Change or remove and put back the cmost battery (and oh do these while the main power plug is pulled out from the machine).


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok I seemed to have sorted this problem, I reseated the CPU and cooler removed all the fan connections and then placed them back in, turned on and it has been fine for the past couple of days but it seems to have returned??

I remember there used to be issues with the fact that if a CPU fan was spinning slower than other fans the system may not power on but this does not seem to be the case on this mobo. It's really frustrating.

I must stress that I don't think it is in anyway the CPU as performance is stellar in games and there is core activity across the board.

I really think it is just a wonky bios  I have cleared CMOS with the above methods and it is still happening so I'm having to run at defaults for now.

Anyone have any clue how to sort this?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 22, 2011)

OK so I just removed the Corsair A70 cooler and mounted the  ickle stock one. Problem gone!!! So it seems like the weight on the board from the cooler was maybe causing the issue.

I'm now stuck with a 3.6ghz oc only as the noise from the cooler when clocked any higher is just ridiculous when at full load. (I've been running prime).

Any suggestions on what I could do to still use my A70 cooler? Otherwise it looks like I may have to invest in an H50 or H70 to cool this sucker with no major pressure on the board.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 22, 2011)

Idea! Take a zip or bread tie and releive some of the stress by tying it to the top of your case. Basically bracing it and putting some of the weight on the case.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion JR. I actually mounted it round the other way so that the lever to lock it into place is now at the top. Logic being that it should hold it more in place than the other way around without gravity taking as much of a toll. So far it's going good and is booting as normal. Touch wood.

I still think I will end up going for an H50 or H70 in the end though


----------



## noxcovenant (Jun 18, 2013)

LifeOnMars said:


> So it seems like the weight on the board from the cooler was maybe causing the issue.



Yup, it's a weight issue. 

Here is a real-life photo illustrating it:


----------

